# 13P Baseband = Better Battery????



## TWong1200 (Jun 7, 2011)

So last night, I flashed the new 13P baseband update from the recent OTA right before I went to bed.. This morning at 7am, I unplugged my phone from the charger and used my phone as I normally do throughout the day. My battery usually lasts me about 12-14 hours before I have to plug in. Well, since unplugging at 7am this morning, it's now 10:30pm for me and I still have 44% remaining. This is the best I've ever seen.

I'm running MIUI4DX. Anyone else seeing these results? 15.5 hours with 44% remaining is incredible for me. :android-smile:


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

same here i've had consistent battery takes on this  i even fell asleep and forgot to plug in my phone and woke up to it still having 46% i was surprised as it usually dies over night


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

I have been wondering about this. I am on stock .602 and loving the battery life. But if you guys are getting great battery on 2nd init roms with .602 radio will definitely be making the switch.


----------



## CHRIS42060 (Jun 18, 2011)

The only reason I am getting better battery life is because I have been dropping calls like crazy. Not sure if it is the 13p radio or the ROM I am running. I am going to go back to CM7 but keep the 13p radio and see what happens.


----------



## mikejr (Aug 17, 2011)

I haven't noticed any change in battery. I went to CM4DX before the baseband update and had not great battery life. Still reaching for the charger at the end of the day.


----------



## vannmann (Aug 12, 2011)

I think the baseband helped mine, lol. Running CyanogenMod nightlie #64 since it came out ass well.
View attachment 1159


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

It's a little better. getting 18-20 hours on liquid gingerbread underclocked. with v6 supercharger option 9. with kickass kernel tweaks


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

anrichardson said:


> I have been wondering about this. I am on stock .602 and loving the battery life. But if you guys are getting great battery on 2nd init roms with .602 radio will definitely be making the switch.


Well I will be glad to let you know that CM7's battery life was much improved after I flashed the radio, to the point where it is now usable as a phone =p
Granted: It was not the only change I made; I Wiped data/system and reflashed the latest nightly; piling up nightly on top of nightly
had an effect on speed and battery life.


----------



## Wingshater21 (Jun 13, 2011)

when you guys flashed the radio then put CM7 back on your phone did the radio still show .13? because i did it, it was all good then i put cm7 back on and it says .07.....just wondering if it changed or i need to go redo what i did


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Wingshater21 said:


> when you guys flashed the radio then put CM7 back on your phone did the radio still show .13? because i did it, it was all good then i put cm7 back on and it says .07.....just wondering if it changed or i need to go redo what i did


custom roms dont change the radio. Only sbf or teamblackhat AllInOne zip or ota rom or baseband updater can change the radio. If it's not on 13P after you flash cm7, just reflash the radio. If you need the zip, it's in my signature


----------



## Wingshater21 (Jun 13, 2011)

yeah i used TBH'S AIO to put the new radio on, then was told on a different forum after i was done i could just flash cm7 again and i would be all good but after i made sure i was on the new radio then flashed cm7 its on the old radio, so i should flash the TBH radio only file now?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Wingshater21 said:


> yeah i used TBH'S AIO to put the new radio on, then was told on a different forum after i was done i could just flash cm7 again and i would be all good but after i made sure i was on the new radio then flashed cm7 its on the old radio, so i should flash the TBH radio only file now?


Yea, or any of the ones on rootzwiki


----------

